# Under Gunnel Rod Holders



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Any one know where I can get some? Looking for double under gunnel rod holders in black for my new salt marsh. I'm finding a lot of white ones and the custom gheenoe shop has some black ones, but they look like they're only made to hold one rod.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

shallow water solutions, check it out !


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

fishicaltherapist said:


> shallow water solutions, check it out !


I sent him an email, just wanted to see what my other options were, if there are any haha.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

zlenart1 said:


> Any one know where I can get some? Looking for double under gunnel rod holders in black for my new salt marsh. I'm finding a lot of white ones and the custom gheenoe shop has some black ones, but they look like they're only made to hold one rod.


Couldn't you buy the rod holders from Ankona / Saltmarsh? The holders used in the Ankona Copperhead are pretty slick.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Couldn't you buy the rod holders from Ankona / Saltmarsh? The holders used in the Ankona Copperhead are pretty slick.


"Yeah probably should have, I think they were about 60$ though so I figured I'd do my own rigging and save a little money
edit: I checked and they were 120$ but that was for both installed.I may do without them for a little while cause I'm tight on funds after buying the boat haha


----------



## kornhouse (Nov 27, 2015)

My skiff just has some of the nylon Stiffy push pole holders installed and they work just fine.


----------

